
Java: State of (Project) Loom - pjmlp
http://cr.openjdk.java.net/~rpressler/loom/loom/sol1_part1.html
======
eggsnbacon1
I'm unreasonably excited about this.

They took the guys that made Quasar (Java fibers library) and hired them full
time to work on this. Java already has some of the best concurrency support of
any language, it just doesn't support fibers since the implementation dates
back many years

Java has a history of adopting the best OSS project and making it official.
Joda Time, Hibernate and JPA, all the Immutable collection stuff borrowed from
Guava. I assume this will be no different.

I would not be surprised at all if Java ends up with the best fiber
implementation around and convinces other languages to embrace them since
"Java can't be cooler than us".

Java is doing something interesting here. They want to maintain backwards
compatibility, so they're not adopting async/await first which many languages
do as a stepping stone. Their goal is to make fibers appear as normal threads
to old code. This would be a huge boon for existing projects, it could make
existing REST frameworks and db access 5x faster overnight. Many languages
can't do this because of numerous C extensions (because they're not as fast),
but even big Java frameworks are typically still pure java.

~~~
pjmlp
This is also why Valhalla is taking so much engineering time, those 25 year
old JARs are expected to still work on a Valhalla aware JVM.

------
ivan_gammel
This is going to be next the big thing after lambdas in Java.

------
apta
Excellent work by the team. Hope to be able to use this soon!

